# Long term paper storage



## Bill LaMorris (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi I am looking for methods for storing paper for the long term. I am trying to buy up as much of my favorites so I have a stock pile for as long as posable. Your suggestions are welcomed. Thanks Bill


----------



## kaiy (Dec 28, 2007)

I think that refrigerating your paper should be sufficient. If you are planning on holding onto these papers for a really long time (decades?), I would think about freezing them. All in their original or airtight container.

Make sure you allow time for the paper to come to room temp before you print.


----------



## Bill LaMorris (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I do want it to last as long as possible. I am buying up as much of the Forte Polywarmtone paper that I can find. Do you know of a close substitute for this paper. Thanks Bill


----------



## kaiy (Dec 29, 2007)

It's been years since I've tried the Forte warmtone paper, and I didn't like it compared to my then paper of choice, Agfa  Portriga-Rapid. As I recall, the paper was also quite a bit slower in speed as well. When they stopped making Portriga, I switched over to Agfa Multi-classic, which is also now gone (yes, I have 20 10 sheet packets in my darkroom, all I could find when I heard it was no longer being made).

I now use the Ilford Warmtone, which isn't as rich as the old papers, but I like it. Forte, as I recall is a bit redder in tone, which I don't care for. I like a browner-yellower tone in my warmtone paper.


----------



## ScottS (Dec 29, 2007)

Freezer... Then when you want to use it, defrost in the refrigerator for a few hours... (5-6)


----------



## ann (Dec 29, 2007)

are you looking for the "old" version of Forte Polywarm tone or the Polywarmtone plus.

you might find the newer version at B&H as they still had some available.
however, it doesn't tone in the same manner as the "older"version.  Everything changed when they had to remove the cadium


----------



## Bill LaMorris (Dec 29, 2007)

The last of the polywarmtone is almost gone. It lith prints exceptionally well.I also like the the way it responds to Harmon warmtone developer, and to dual toning. I have printed with this for a while and have developed a certain "look" to my prints. I hate to have to start over, or worse yet turn out work that blends in with everyone else`s. I think the freezer is the way to go for the long haul. Thanks Bill


----------



## ann (Dec 29, 2007)

some one over on APUG.org is selling a box of the old version. never been  opened.

this paper holds up very well with age, it may slow down some but tends not too fog.

You may or may not be aware that Harmon is not going to continue making that warmtone developer as people aren't buying much of it, so that may be something to look for as well.


----------



## Bill LaMorris (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the update Ann. I guess I will have to mix my own developer from now on. What is your favorite warmtone paper? I dont care much for Ilford, I do like Kentmere Fineprint, and I have good results with Foma. Bill


----------



## ann (Dec 29, 2007)

Super platinum diluted 1:15.

or ansco 120.

i am not a big time warmtone paper user but i teach a class that includes a wide variety developer and paper combinations and we had tested the above with warmtone papers.


----------



## Alpha (Dec 30, 2007)

Can anyone comment on how I might check the exp date of a pack of Portriga Rapid?


----------



## Bill LaMorris (Dec 30, 2007)

I am familiar with the Ansco formulas, but what is the  Super Platinum developer? What does it do, and what does it look like? Thanks Bill


----------



## terri (Dec 30, 2007)

kaiy said:


> It's been years since I've tried the Forte warmtone paper, and I didn't like it compared to my then paper of choice, Agfa Portriga-Rapid. As I recall, the paper was also quite a bit slower in speed as well. *When they stopped making Portriga, I switched over to Agfa Multi-classic, which is also now gone *(yes, I have 20 10 sheet packets in my darkroom, all I could find when I heard it was no longer being made).
> 
> I now use the Ilford Warmtone, which isn't as rich as the old papers, but I like it. Forte, as I recall is a bit redder in tone, which I don't care for. I like a browner-yellower tone in my warmtone paper.


Kaiy: you might find this thread interesting. I don't believe the *new* MCC 118 emulsion has been coated as of yet, but stay tuned. Initial reports on the new glossy emulsion, replacing the 111, have been quite positive.


----------



## Alpha (Dec 30, 2007)

I've got a hookup on 111 in 8x10 if anyone is interested. It's repackaged from AGFA's last remaining stocks.


----------



## doobs (Dec 30, 2007)

> What is your favorite warmtone paper?



Matte Fomatone w/ cream base... Mmm...


----------



## kaiy (Dec 30, 2007)

Terri,

Thanks for the link to that thread. I was unaware that they planned on bringing back Agfa MCC. I wonder what the 118 surface will be like? I used to handcolor, but gave it up when the Agfa MCC 118 disappeared. Has it the shelves yet? Are they on schedule with the projected launch date of April 2008? I look forward to checking out the "new" old paper. I guess I should bump my questions over to the other thread.


----------



## ann (Dec 30, 2007)

here is the super platinum

http://www.calumetphoto.com/item/BR1112/

it is a lovely developer ,but a bit expensive for a class gang darkroom.

I ran some test myself and was surprised that on warmtone papers it was warmer than many warmtone developers.

A student in class ran some Ilford Cool tone paper,(which is anything but warm) and at a 1:15 ratio the print was light tan; not just warm. was amazing to say the least.


----------



## Bill LaMorris (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow! What a wealth of information! Thanks Bill


----------

